# How many should I take?



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't want to be to optimistic but a friend has 20 acres of woods and is letting me squirrel hunt.
Went there yesterday and saw at least 24 nests and lots of squirrels.
There's not many woods around there other than his and the last thing I want to do is go in there and take out all the squirrels. From what I've heard end of January is good do to mating. Any ideas on just thinning out the heard a little?


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

If you take 20,that is only1 per acre. Squirrels are pretty prolific.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Do not worry if you do not take enough nature will, even disease. Such as mange, then it will run it's course to bring the population back in line. Usually they have a 85% death from freezing, predators, etc and 15% survive to replenish the woods. They have a high predation rate similar to rabbits.
I would suggest taking your legal limit 5 a day 10 in possession. The 10 is most likely a season limit, check digest.


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Take what you can eat, within legal limits, then go out and do it again.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

There is no yearly limit but can only possess 10 so if you keep eating them you can keep shooting! I think it would be hard to totally wipe them out as it has been said they mate 1-2 times a year! http://animals.mom.me/squirrel-mating-gestation-10266.html


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

I also have a similar situation starting this year. I'm glad this was posted.. getting new hunting property is always a good problem to have though. Good luck!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Shoot what's legal, don't worry about shooting to many, you'll never get them all


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fresh ones will move right in to take up the obvious bounty that has that many there now. I am good, but I couldn't clean them all out, you will move on when the action slows.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

The property that I'm allowed to hunt on has a hunting lease that was up first of the year. I've been dying to get in there right after that. However with this cold snap it sure isn't going to happen until next week.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Keep in mind that some are practice nests and some are storage.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Gstan1 said:


> I don't want to be to optimistic but a friend has 20 acres of woods and is letting me squirrel hunt.
> Went there yesterday and saw at least 24 nests and lots of squirrels.
> There's not many woods around there other than his and the last thing I want to do is go in there and take out all the squirrels. From what I've heard end of January is good do to mating. Any ideas on just thinning out the heard a little?


Kill a brace.
Then repeat on another day if you are hungry for squirrel. Repeat if desired ,but spend time checking inventory too.
Leave the last half dozen for seed. Around me ,three or four nests per squirrel is about right. They are left with age and wetness and fleas in favor of fresh drier ones ,though a hollow tree is favored in winter where available.

You should find a couple that are better a sentry duty that can shut things down around them. They can be a challange to hunt ...or left alone to continue warning against some threats.
The right pair of hawks nest on that sight and squirrels will get thinned.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

To me squirrels are like fish, they taste better fresh. Two squirrels is enough for a nice pot pie so my bag size usually centers around that but occasionally I will keep more. If I had a family of five and I saw five squirrels, they would all be eaten. Squirrel hunting is my favorite hunt so if the OP needs some help cleaning them up then send me a PM!


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well yesterday was the first day we saw them moving. A buddy and I shot 6 Grey's. We'll see how they taste tonight.


----------

